# MEC bikes



## brinntache (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking at the MEC catalogue that came in the mail. Long-time MEC member. Long-time cyclist. Love of gear and good prices. 
But I gotta say, i can't recommend MEC bikes to anyone. Their prices are no savings, especially for generic unrefined aluminum frames that only come in four sizes. I have been to the Burlington store, and there is no way that there service can compare with a lbs, and their mechanics aren't in the same league.

Why is MEC selling this crap? Or am I way off base?


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

That's an excellent question. Why are they selling junk, for a fair amount of money, and trying to pass it off as high quality. Their bikes are no cheaper than any Norco/LG/Devinci with the same spec, but when you buy those brands you get LBS service. MEC bikes are no better than an Infinifty that you buy at Costco, but the Costco bike is quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

mtbbmet said:


> That's an excellent question. Why are they selling junk, for a fair amount of money, and trying to pass it off as high quality. Their bikes are no cheaper than any Norco/LG/Devinci with the same spec, but when you buy those brands you get LBS service. MEC bikes are no better than an Infinifty that you buy at Costco, but the Costco bike is quite a bit cheaper.


Greed


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

They have a loyal customer base who believe if they buy it from MEC it's good value. 

They look to have done a good job of tailoring their line-up to the urban clientele where their stores are located. They have some bikes with internal hub gears and some with 34 x 700 tires, lots of alternatives for all weather commuting. Many shops will not have much of a selection of bikes like this.

They are sticking to the mid-market price level that they have always offered for cycling gear. If they are over-priced that's too bad. Maybe their rents are high and they don't like the margin on bikes compared to what they get on clothing and camping equipment.

I think it's a good strategy. It's just not tailored to the typical RBR weekend warrior who knows all the bike shops within 30 km's.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm interested to see if they can get shop techs skilled enough to assemble and fit the bikes properly in the first place, and do the maintenance on what they sell over time. The Canadian Tire approach won't work at MEC - customers will actually want to buy a bike they can ride, and will want/ need the appropriate service.

Then again, MEC's a generally good company. I don't doubt any of this is news to them...


----------



## shinsplints (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree with everyone's assertions. I was really disappointed with the bikes and let them know it. I don't think greed drives them since it's a co-op and they're not priced to fly off the shelves. As for their tech, I have seen at least one former LBS mechanic working at the shop in Toronto, but when I asked about getting a cage bolt, the guy just looked at me like I was crazy -- "why would you want to put on a water bottle cage? That's for roadies!"


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

I was speaking briefly with the mechanic in the Burlington MEC and IIRC, he indicated that he used to work as a mechanic at Oakville Cycle. So it does seem like they are using experienced mechanics.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

*Those darned Co-Ops*



rubbersoul said:


> Greed


I've discovered this wonderful thing called the internet. You can use it to find out things before making ill informed comments to people. Just look at the stuff I found on it:

Does MEC make a profit?

Yes, MEC is a healthy business and is profitable. However, like all co-ops, its reason for existence is not to make profit, but to provide benefits to its members.

At the end of the year, after we pay our suppliers, employees, and our operating costs, we return any surplus to our members in the form of patronage shares.


----------



## brinntache (Jan 16, 2009)

I also don't think the bike sales are greed driven (though it is a business, co-op notwithstanding). I just wish they would take the steamwhistle approach and "do one thing really, really well". 
Scrap the me-too road race bikes. (unisex bikes? really?) Scrap the me-too hybrids. A single bicycle for all kids 7 to 11? really?
If they focused on touring bikes and true utilitarian commuter/shopping bikes.
read the reviews for their fixie bike: no rack braze-ons, no fender eyelets. Not the kind of bike to change the world with.
The MEC people went the the Taiwan bike show and just ordered a bunch of generic bikes. Just like Wal-Mart.
Hell, if they were really progressive, they would sell some of those Bamboo bikes that Calfee is helping build in the Third world. Trade, not Aid.


----------



## Shrubberer (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok so its more than a year later but I was trying to help a friend who is wanting to buy a road bike find the best bike for his money.

Hard to find fault with there new MEC road bike the Etape has a T-700 Toray frameset with the latest design features like BB30 and oversized headsets. Built up with Full 6700 gruppo (Except for the FSA energy crank). Easton Stem & Bar. Ksyrium Elite Wheelset. All that for $2900.

My similarly equipped WIlier Gran Turismo (Which I love) came stock with very close spec to this except doesn't have the BB30 and had Fulcrum Racing5 wheels when I bought it. Those wheels are the equivalent of Ksyrium Equipe wheels. Cost $3699.

Havent ridden the MEC bike to see what the ride quality is like. It may be brutally stiff or even go to the other extreme but at $800 cheaper than my similarly specced Italian wonder bike and a wheelset thats worth $250 more its hard to find fault in its value for the money spent on it! oh and 16.1 lbs is pretty respectable.

I'm happy I spent more on my bike including upgrading the wheels. I got a frame that is a perfect fit for me and the type of riding I do. But for a person looking for their first medium price range road bike the MEC Etape looks to be more than fair value for the price. And if it fits you and after a test ride you found its ride quality were ok then I would suggest it is a good deal.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

True conversation in Toronto store

Customer (my friend): What's the gear ratio on this single speed?"
MEC Sales guy: 120
Customer 120 inches! 
MEC Sales Guy: Yes 120 inches (but looking a little unsure)
Customer: It's not 120 inches
MEC Sales Guy: I know what I'm talking about

A younger guy went back to the mechanics and found out. It was 59 inches


----------



## Shrubberer (Jul 30, 2011)

I never said the sales staff were knowledgable. I do almost my own mechanical work, so I'm looking at product and probably know more than a lot of sales persons, thus I'm going product and price over service. If you are looking for a bike and require a higher level of service and sales knowledge go to your lbs. If you already know the product inside out I stand by my previous post.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I have also gone to the Burlington store many times, as I am a member. I have not been impressed with their bikes but i do find their accessory pricing fair and, in many cases, better than bike shops. I have bought some small items there anhave been very satisfied thus far. I may get my next pair of cycling shoes there. I think I will leave the bike buying to bike shops. I did not find the service dept at all impressive.

Cheers,

Brian J.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

One downside of buying a MEC bike....this is the Q&A for the Etape:

Q: Crash protection warranty? 
Details: With Carbon Fiber frames one wrong crash or accident in handling and the frame is toast. Some manufactures offer either a crash protection warranty as an upgrade or as a purchase price if you crash out on your CF bike. Does MEC offer or are planning to offer such a thing? CF is a an all or nothing gamble, when it works its great, when it gets even a slight injury its game over.

A: As with all products sold by MEC, the Etape Bicylce is covered under MEC's Rock Solid Guarantee.

MEC does not offer an additional crash protection warranty for this product. The Etape bicylce is covered against manufacturing defects but is not protected against user error.


----------



## Shrubberer (Jul 30, 2011)

Every carbon frame on the market has that same crash damage potential. And... Replacement warranties by manufacturers are few and far between. Why single out MEC for not offering what very few other do? Thought this thread was about the quality of the bikes. Perhaps a new thread for berating their staff's questionable product knowledge, service levels and obscure warranties issues?


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

Shrubberer said:


> Every carbon frame on the market has that same crash damage potential. And... Replacement warranties by manufacturers are few and far between. Why single out MEC for not offering what very few other do? Thought this thread was about the quality of the bikes. Perhaps a new thread for berating their staff's questionable product knowledge, service levels and obscure warranties issues?


And many bike companies do offer a discount for a crash replacement. I was simply pointing out the fact that MEC does not. The Etape does look like a nice piece....I'd gladly rock it.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Just saw that have a new line of bikes. Company is called Ghost. Don't know if they're any good just... interesting.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

jlandry said:


> Just saw that have a new line of bikes. Company is called Ghost. Don't know if they're any good just... interesting.


MEC to distribute Ghost bikes in Canada - Pinkbike.com


----------



## XLNC (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with 8toes. 

I'm no elite racer in any sense, so I like MEC for their accessories. I grabbed their VDO A8+ wireless computer for $40 as I have no interest in lap times or cadence etc. All I want to know is how fast I'm going, how far I've gone and what time it is. From what I can remember back then, I seem to remember they also had a pretty large selection of lights right from cheap to fairy expensive.

I also work with a couple guys who swear by their cycling "clothes" or more specifically their rain suits (they commute to work every day on their bikes, rain, snow or sunshine).


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*Ghost Bikes - bad name for a brand*



Swerny said:


> MEC to distribute Ghost bikes in Canada - Pinkbike.com


When I think ghost bike I think of the white monument bikes put up when a cyclist is killed. I think the name for a brand is horrible. I emailed MEC and they replied with assurances that it looks nothing like the white ghost bikes and the name has been around for a long time. Still I wouldn't buy one. It's creepy


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Chainstay said:


> When I think ghost bike I think of the white monument bikes put up when a cyclist is killed. I think the name for a brand is horrible. I emailed MEC and they replied with assurances that it looks nothing like the white ghost bikes and the name has been around for a long time. Still I wouldn't buy one. It's creepy


To be fair, the Ghost company has been around much longer than the tradition of a "ghost" bike.


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Ghost do make quality bikes and have been around in Europe for 20 years, operating our of Bavaria. Like Cube and even Stevens, they are a German manufacturer expanding their business globally and trying to break into North American markets. The quality of the framsets is good, though not elite. I think it's pretty cool that MEC picked them up, though I think Cube would have been better. It kind of reflects MEC's evolved role as being just another outdoor supply retailer, not the warm and fuzzy "co-op" supplier of affordable and durable gear that they once were.


----------



## Mistah_Zed (Apr 24, 2009)

Pretty sure I have seen pro German MTB riders on Ghosts. Not sure if MEC is bringing in their high end frames...
I like to bring business to the Local shops when it comes to Skiing, Cycling and Climbing.


----------



## kidrick (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been waiting for MEC to come out with a touring model. Their whole bike range is very focused on the urban market, i.e. the trendy fixie market that is now dying out as consumers realize these bikes are only good on flat roads and for neighbourhood riding, unless you are a track person that has huge power. A niche bike that hit the trend radar and is now fading. I agree with the original poster from way back, MEC bikes add nothing in terms of price, specs etc. from any LBS and the Etape, $2900 for an Ultegra bike is no deal. As well, with the Ghost deal, they are going totally against their environmental principles. Transporting bikes from Europe? What does that cost in terms of Greenhouse gases and environmental impact? Why not deal with a local brand or do a deal with a custom builder? I think the bike thing will fade out of MEC in a year or two. The whole strategy was designed by persons that were too narrow in focus, trend oriented and weren't focused on the principles of the MEC to begin with. 2 years and bikes are gone from MEC is my prediction, unless there are major changes. With that said, accessories are decently priced. I purchased my water bottle cages, carbon, Planet Earth brand and they were very reasonable and light!


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

So has anyone ridden one of their CF bikes? I was looking at them a year ago and they seemed like a pretty good deal just wasn't sure if the quality was there


----------



## crankski (Apr 13, 2012)

First post, newbie here. Long time lurker. Hello. 
I'm mostly touring on an xc bike, old beaten iron horse, modified for the road with some semi-slick tires, rack, the whole works. I had my bike maintained at LBS for years but mostly out of necessity and not preference. I simply didn't like the attitude and the quality of the repairs. The last time I took my bike to my LBS, the didn't properly re-assemble the rear hub and while going down the hill my wheel began to wobble. I walked my bike home. It was then that I decided to take the bike to MEC as I live fairly close. Best experience ever, the time they take to explain stuff to you, show you the problems, recommend parts and guarantee it. Simple, down to earth, no bs, as it should be. Now, my friend wants to get into touring with me and we did check out the MEC bikes. Bikes that were in stock at the LBS to reach similar equipment and purpose were close to or beyond 2K - these quotes came with the usual arrogance, while the bikes at MEC up to 1.5K with possibility to swap parts for reasonable prices. LBS can order the Surly LHT for about 1400, a legend in the touring community. Prices aside, the MEC folks make you feel welcome and stand behind their products, the service is fantastic and that is a very important factor for an old fart like me. As far as quality goes, all the major manufacturers make great bikes. I haven't heard any complaints about MEC bikes either. It ain't rocket science. And if it craps out, you've got MECs warranty with no attitude. Hard to beat.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

I come from the perspective that the frame is the most important component, so when someone stated a 2900$ mec bike as a deal, I dropped my jaw. Lets address the issue as it is, mec caters to it's members and also the urban population, this is low-mid level merchandise and frankly if you are really serious about road cycling, you'd look elsewhere for variety and selection in the tools specific to your goals. Otherwise if you are a feel good go lucky kinda person Mec is fine if you don't mind paying a large premium for a smile while they take your money. For those who are starting out, sure, why not, but if you already have great knowledge in road cycling, mec won't make a compelling case to you. It's just not their specialty but a lateral offshoot of their business. They may have some decent mechanics but so may LBS'. There are tons of shitty mechanics out there too at LBS and MECs and Sportschek's of the world. Personally I think Mec brings a lot of good outdoor merchandise to the community, at acceptable prices. I just don't think they are your go to place for hardware as specific as road bikes.


----------



## adammyrf (Apr 7, 2012)

ok well the drivetrain (aside from the cranks and bottom bracket) is all ultegra and it comes with the ksyrium wheelset so those are pretty good components at least for what I'd be looking for. Just those put the price around $2200. I have no knowledge about frames tho.. it's made in Taiwan but what isn't these days. Anyways if the components were $2200 it would leave $700 for the frame and I was more or less just looking for information on the frame. What makes it good, what makes it bad, and is it worth that $700?


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

Definitely the frame can make or break a bike's overall quality. I doubt that MEC frames have a lot of technology in them. Yes a lot of frames are made overseas now, but it's the design that matters, and all the R&D. Imagine putting Ultegra and Ksyriums on a Canadian Tire road bike frame. These days, the shaping of the tubes, the size of the weld areas, the materials, and the geometry are what set good frames from bad ones. There are carbon frames that suck, there are steel frames that are a dream. You can't really tell rom a quick test ride either, so without some quality reviews or rider feedback to read, you'd be taking a gamble buying one.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

cyclusaddictus said:


> Definitely the frame can make or break a bike's overall quality. I doubt that MEC frames have a lot of technology in them. Yes a lot of frames are made overseas now, but it's the design that matters, and all the R&D. Imagine putting Ultegra and Ksyriums on a Canadian Tire road bike frame. These days, the shaping of the tubes, the size of the weld areas, the materials, and the geometry are what set good frames from bad ones. There are carbon frames that suck, there are steel frames that are a dream. You can't really tell rom a quick test ride either, so without some quality reviews or rider feedback to read, you'd be taking a gamble buying one.


its too late in the evening to begin explaining the intricacies of why the frame is the most important consideration, so cyclusaddictus' succinct reply will have to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## crankski (Apr 13, 2012)

OneGear said:


> its too late in the evening to begin explaining the intricacies of why the frame is the most important consideration, so cyclusaddictus' succinct reply will have to do.:thumbsup:


so what's wrong with the MEC frames?


----------



## nmgirard (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm looking at buying a National MEC touring bike. For its price it is hard to beat when comparing to other touring bikes in terms of frame/components. I plan on changing out the wheels and the 30 chain ring to a 27.

Thoughts? Anybody ride this?


----------



## lhartle1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Shrubberer said:


> Ok so its more than a year later but I was trying to help a friend who is wanting to buy a road bike find the best bike for his money.
> 
> Hard to find fault with there new MEC road bike the Etape has a T-700 Toray frameset with the latest design features like BB30 and oversized headsets. Built up with Full 6700 gruppo (Except for the FSA energy crank). Easton Stem & Bar. Ksyrium Elite Wheelset. All that for $2900.
> 
> ...


I agree the Etape spec wise looks like a fairly respectable buy (for Canada, you can find betters deals in the states) I actually went into the Edmonton store and had a look at it
the only fault I could find without taking it for a test ride was the clear coat finish really was not very good.


----------



## Tifossi (May 25, 2012)

There is a review of the MEC Etape at Canadian Cycling Magazine, August 2011 issue.

I read somewhere that MEC CF frames are manufactured by Giant. I wouldnt be afraid of low quality, a lot of known brands outsource their production to Taiwan and are starting to move to China, most of these deals are "secret" as the bikes are produced on 3rd party factories. It's like Foxconn making the iPhones. But as the article states, store-brand stigma might keep some people off.

Rumours on the internet also affirm that Trek, Specialized, Cannondale, etc bikes are fully or partially made by Giant.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think it would be Giant...the Giant reps I've talked to all stand firm that Giant does its own thing and won't let anyone else produce for them and won't produce for anyone else. I do believe a lot of the big name bikes come out of the same CF shops in Taiwan...there are 2-3 "big" CF shops that do a lot of the CF frames for many, many of the big name brands, but AFAIK Giant isn't in that mix.


----------



## Tifossi (May 25, 2012)

This is from ebicycles.com, not sure if it's a reliable source:



> Giant has literally become a giant of a company. They produce over five million bicycles a year and have dubbed themselves the "world's largest bicycle manufacturer". It's most likely true because half the time you’re riding one of their bikes without knowing it as they also manufacture bikes for brands like Trek, Specialized, Schwinn and Bianchi. Most cyclists trust Giant for reliability and quality.
> 
> Giant Bicycles was established in 1972 as OEM and a manufacturer for other bicycle companies. But in 1986 they established their own brand and by 1998 were producing over two million bikes and in 2002 over four million. They later expanded into big biking nations like the Netherlands, USA, Canada, Australia and China; manufacture items like pumps, apparel and luggage (2002 in the United Kingdom) and established a European company in the Netherlands (1996).


 Anyways, I don't know if there are made by Giant or not, but they are probable made on the same factory as another better known, reputable brand, even though the quality could not be the same.

I can't insert links yet, but anybody can read the review at Canadian Cycling Magazine on their website.


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Could be the local reps were blowing sunshine... if Giant does make them, it could be a good thing (if they are actually decent bikes in and of themselves) or not (if they are low end knock offs of other things coming off the line already).


----------



## bfeist (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to find this thread. I was wondering the same thing about why MEC would start selling rebranded bikes. All this discussion about what components are included for what price seems to miss the main point. If MEC is an altruistic coop that only exists to be amazing and everything, why do they rebrand white-labelled frames "MEC" rather than selling primary manufacturer frames for less than any LBS? Personally I think the answer is that they are out to make money and are no longer really a coop.

That "we don't profit" statement on the previous page is completely untrue. I have been a MEC member for over 20 years and they have never given any shares back that mean anything--it's all just paperwork so they can remain a coop entity legally. MEC sells brand products for MSRP, never less. If they were out to help the community of active outdoors people, they would be constantly looking for great ways to get products into our hands for as little money as possible--like a coop.

I remember MEC when it was a ratty little shop on Front St. in Toronto. They had great deals on top grade backpacks and sleeping bags. Then they went crazy in the 90s and built these mega stores with climbing walls in them with huge real estate costs etc. They turned the corner and stopped helping the community and started furthering themselves. Selling "MEC" bikes is just the continuation of the same pattern.

Enough of my ranting. I'm obviously a bit peeved at what MEC has become. Someone should start a coop that carries outdoors gear. That would be awesome.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 26, 2012)

I see no problem with rebranded bike, there are more of them out there than you think. Many of the bikes we ride come from the same few factories with the exact same specifications on the consumer bikes. The higher end bikes also can come from the same factory but have a higher spec and are built to that degree.
When I bought my carbon rims "Gigantix" the fellow said they were made by the same people that made ZIPP, if did not believe until he showed my pictures of his tour with the ZIPP, Reynolds, Easton, Gigantix wheels all ready stickered for packing in the factory.
He said frames are the same.

MEC to me has better prices on many things or are as competitive as other shops, the Garmin 510 I have been shopping for is the best price at MEC.

As for helping the community I think your way off, two weeks ago I went to the MEC paddle fest and got to try out a bunch of boards, kayaks and listen to some demos. I have also run with the group which the store organizes, I have done a rock climbing demo, I have also seen some presentations by some amazing people and have not paid a dime.

The Ghost bikes are well reviewed and the other bikes are a pretty decent spec and value. Yes they are not a true bike shop but if I loved one of the bikes I would buy it in a heart beat no problem.

Personally I like what MEC has become, the staff are amazing, warranty is amazing, prices are competitive, products are extensive and not lacking, and the stores are consistent so I know I get the same service Canada wide.

My share was $4.50 this year, could not care less as I saved 10 times that on items I bought.


----------

